# Googlebot



## BIGNUMPT (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello everybody,

How often does the googly robot beast visit a site 

If it visited at the month end does it return a month later or is it totally random 

Many thanks


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

It depends.
If your PR(page rank) is higher, it will visit your site per week,even per 3 days.
Our company new sites was built 2 weeks ago, now it was recorded 20 pages by Google, very fast if you find the right way.

PS: The Yahoo, Msn seems a little slower, our sites was only recorded 2 pages by Yahoo, one page by MSN. Need some patience.


----------



## Xenyo (Jun 9, 2006)

As Vivi said , it really depends on the inbound links to your site. I have sites that get bombarded by Google on a daily basis.


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

Check the schedule by using this service for your site:

https://www.google.com/accounts/Ser.../webmasters/sitemaps/siteoverview?hl=en&hl=en


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

BIGNUMPT said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> How often does the googly robot beast visit a site
> 
> ...


 
Excuse my ignorance, what does the google bot do?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Excuse my ignorance, what does the google bot do?


It basically searches the web and follows links on existing websites to find new webpages to index and add to the Google search engine database.


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

What I often see is that as soon as your site is indexed by Googlebot it tries to come back for indexing at least once a day (in combo with the image bot).
You can control this proces with meta tags or making a robots.txt file.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

2 things you need to get indexed by a googlebot is content and linkage. Make sure you home page content contains enough words that sum up what your site is a bout and what people may search for. Example is my cat site.. when people search "pedigree cats" they will find my cat site in the top 5 of 2,000,000. I have numerous links on other sites of people who raise pedigree cats and I use the word pedigree in my content as well as meta files. So the googlebot spiders like me.


----------



## Useless (Feb 16, 2007)

Though those friendly SE bot visits can depend on a number of factors, you can add a couple of metatags in the <head> of your pages to help bring them back and tell them that "yes, I want this page indexed."

<meta name="robots" content="Index, Follow" />
<meta name="revisit-after" content="7 Days" />

The first tells the bot that you want the page indexed. That doesn't mean that it will be. That's up the SE. If the page is deemed worthy, it is going to indexed unless you change Index to NoIndex. Obvioulsy, don't need that tag in order to be indexed. (Most metatags are antiquated and all but ignored by the big SEs these days.)

The second pretty much tells the bot that you update your page every so many days and that you'd like them to drop by again during that time period to see your changes.

Now, where your pages appear in the search results is dependent on content, inbound links, and sometimes the age of your site. Write good, original keyword-rich text and name your images with keywords/phrases that appear on that particular page. Search engine marketing requires patience. The changes you make today will not pop you up higher in the results quickly. With time and tweaking, you'll get there.


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2005)

I must've done something right.. Rodney, how often do you get bots on this forum? Yahoo, MSN and Google are on mine 24/7.


----------

